# Smartphones and USB support.



## ChrisC (May 22, 2011)

Does anyone think that smartphones like the HTC Desire will have USB support in the future? So for example I could plug my phone into an external HDD or USB stick. Or rather plug them into the phone if you like.


----------



## kained&able (May 22, 2011)

with hardrives i dont see why not and can see the use.

Dount you'll ever be able to plug in a mouse though, well hopefully anyway.

dave


----------



## joustmaster (May 22, 2011)

there is a thread a few below this one about usb plug and play possibilities, with some discussion. 

I think its a very real possibility in the future. and why not..


----------



## RaverDrew (May 24, 2011)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/346062-External-HDD?p=11637394&viewfull=1#post11637394


----------



## ChrisC (May 24, 2011)

Shit I think my memory is going. I'm sorry about that, but at the same time a little concerned. How can I not remember I posted that same question. Hmmmmm. Probably my meds.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2011)

ChrisC said:


> Shit I think my memory is going. I'm sorry about that, but at the same time a little concerned. How can I not remember I posted that same question. Hmmmmm. Probably my meds.


It  would have helped if you'd give it a decent title too!

Anyway, the Samsung Galaxy S II comes with USB support: 


> Micro USB Convertor
> The lack of standard size USB port on most smartphones can be slightly annoying when you want to hook up your handset to your computer or USB drive to transfer files such as photos across. Part of the official Samsung lineup of accessories for the Galaxy S II, the Micro USB Convertor is here to save the day.
> 
> This compact device converts the S II's micro USB port to a standard USB. It's pocket-sized so that you can take it with you wherever you go without it taking up too much room. It's coming soon and will cost £14.99.
> ...


----------



## ChrisC (May 24, 2011)

Do you think HTC will get on bandwagon with this? I like HTC and wanna if and when the time is right get an upgrade to something HTC. Mind you I have had a Samsung phone, they are quite good to.


----------

